# any downhome bronchitis cures



## coolguyeagle76' (Feb 14, 2010)

that don't require drinking peasants urine?

hacking up blood is getting old...whats the word my pagan sisters!


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Feb 14, 2010)

well thank you friend! the reason i come to this site to get medical advice is because most people on this site have experience with maintaining their health in a a wholesome and (more importantly for me) cheap to free way.
i've def been on my fluids and citrus, but ive had this bloody hack for a month and its getting worse...
i am in no way a hypochondriac but im thinking i have been exposed to asbestos a few times.


----------



## mksnowboarder (Feb 14, 2010)

Actually, it's more likely a bacterial infection for which you need antibiotics. There are no "downhome" antibiotics that I'm aware of. Hit up a free clinic or go to the ER under a false name. A script of amoxicillin shouldn't run you more than five bucks.

Don't ignore it, people die that way.

mike


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Feb 14, 2010)

Quit smoking pot hippy!!!


----------



## PFAT (Feb 14, 2010)

I JUST am getting over that shit.
They gave me antibiotics which I'm terrible at taking regularly... I didn't keep those up.
My recommendation is to smoke a lot and sleep a little.


----------



## spearchukka (Feb 14, 2010)

If you have been sleepin in damp environments there might be aspergillosis from mould spores, its more common than people think! Its not that much of a threat unless it goes on for a long time as this can cause scaring of the lungs. 
Liquorice is a great demulcent (breaks down mucus) for the lungs but fluid is even more important when using demulcents. Make sure you are well hydrated when you go to sleep as this is the time when the body does most tissue repair.
Fresh ginger and Garlic are good anti bacterials /anti virals but if you really wanna punish the little pathogens try Concentrated Grape fruit seed extract......its potent, very nasty tasting but if you use it correctly it gets the job done.
Blood is not a good sign....it can come from coughing and rupturing the surface capillaries of the trachea which is not that bad but it can come from other things, not so good! 
If ya want any info on how to take/where to get.....lemme know!


----------



## KoffinKat (Feb 14, 2010)

If your coughing up blood your in bad shape and need to see a doctor. There really are not any down home cures for this kinda thing. Viral? Maybe. Fungal infections usually have a few very distinctive symptoms ie very unusual lung sounds called "raules". and a weird cough. If it's just blood your coughing up it kinda sounds more like pneumonia which can be either viral or bacterial. Bacterial they will give you a five day course of an antibiotic called zithromax or something simular. Viral had a bad tendency to become "walking pneumonia" which can be real dangerous because you don't feel very bad while it kills you. Go see a doctor and ignore herbal nonsense. Your lungs will not heal on their own with tea.


----------



## mksnowboarder (Feb 14, 2010)

Widerstand said:


> Where are you getting that information?



Right now, from years of upper respiratory infections resulting from smoking 2+ packs of cigarettes a day combined with asthma. I'll dig around for a link after I sleep; I've been up for two days.

mike


----------



## spearchukka (Feb 14, 2010)

KoffinKat said:


> If your coughing up blood your in bad shape and need to see a doctor. There really are not any down home cures for this kinda thing. Viral? Maybe. Fungal infections usually have a few very distinctive symptoms ie very unusual lung sounds called "raules". and a weird cough. If it's just blood your coughing up it kinda sounds more like pneumonia which can be either viral or bacterial. Bacterial they will give you a five day course of an antibiotic called zithromax or something simular. Viral had a bad tendency to become "walking pneumonia" which can be real dangerous because you don't feel very bad while it kills you. Go see a doctor and ignore herbal nonsense. Your lungs will not heal on their own with tea.



Coughing up blood can be bad but it can come from Bronchitis and many other things.....do some research. How much blood? Is it mixed with the mucus? Is it frothy or in streaks?.........a little is not uncommon, just monitor it carefully......a couple of teaspoons its time to see the Quack.....mixed with the mucus can be bad news.....frothy is not good either.
An antibiotic will probably clear it up quickly if you can get them. Self diagnosis is risky but then there is no guarantee that you will be correctly diagnosed in a clinic. An antibiotic will only treat the least severe kinds of Pneumonia such as "walking Pneumonia", not the real nasty ones. Pneumonia is a real killer but the vast amount of the cases are hospitalised patients or people suffering other ailments. If it is "Walking Pneumonia" antibiotics will help. Azithromycin (Zithromax is a brand name) is one of the most widely pescribed antibiotics, it is basically penicillin with a broader antimicrobial spectrum which is good for the respiratory tract. 
Zithromax = Azinthromycin = Penicillin = mould = fungus = mushrooms = phyto therapy/ herbal nonsense.

TEA??????

Might as well wear something dark and stripey and go stand on a crossing at night pal because the stress is gunna get ya first.
Or you could go and get treated, ask little or nothing about your treatment, walk away with a fist full of drugs and then once you are better and have become an overnight medical expert.........you can tell people to ignore the helpful advice of others and give them your singular perception whilst dismissing possible ailments over the internet through the power of sound that never varies from person to person. Which reminds me, I must go and get heard by the doctor!?!
I obviously misread your post that said "Should I go to a doctor or not?"
Widerstand is speaking the sense here, if you have the means to seek professional medical help it is a good idea, but not all of us can.


----------



## Angela (Feb 15, 2010)

I've had several bouts of really bad bronchitis because of my asthma before and never hacked up blood even when I coughed so hard that I blew out lots of blood vessels in my eyes. If your hacking up blood you definitely should go find a free clinic soon or go to the hospital even if you have to give a fake name because you can't pay. That definitely sounds more like phenomena or tuberculosis, neither of which will clear up on their own.


----------



## KoffinKat (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey I am not trying to knock all herbal remedies. But comparing an antibiotic to herbal remedies is just not accurate. It would be like comparing microbiology to mathematics same ancestry different school. But coughing up blood for more than a month? No it's time to skip right past squatter forums and web md and see a doctor. Yes it can and most likely will cost some money. But in an ER we have to treat you regardless of your financial situation. The cost otherwise is your health. Ask lots of questions learn how to prevent it in the future is at all possible. oh a zithromax is usually used for those ALLERGIC to penicillin. Just for reference.


----------



## spearchukka (Feb 15, 2010)

Zithromax is used as an alternative for those allergic to penicillin you are correct, same concept though. There are many plants as strong as antibiotics however the process of using them is far more complicated, they are much harder to come by and it is generally a fragile process. The notion that there is no comparison in potency has a lot of following, it is unfounded. I read a while ago that approximately 80% of pharmaceuticals in global use were plant based/derived or synthesized. Many plants are powerful enough to blind/paralyze/kill a human in seconds, why wouldn't they be able to kill bacterium or viruses.
Last year whilst north bound for Canada, my guts started giving me shit, by the time I hit NYC I had a reasonable amount of internal bleeding. It had got worse by the time I reached MTL and worried friends coerced me into a visit to the ER. They started treatment immediately with out asking any medical history. Within 15 mins I was in a bed and they were hooking me up to a drip........when I asked why I was told it was saline??????????????? I was not pale or dehydrated and wondered what they might want to administer as I was in no pain. After a few had gathered around to talked amongst themselves and then depart I started to express my concerns, when the barely literate nurse could answer none of my questions I asked to see a doctor. Patiently I waited an hour and a half and eventually a patronising doctor arrived, he seemed shocked that I would know the protocol of treatment and even more shocked to why I should want to know! I was then informed that the IV was for the antibiotics that were to be swapped with the saline which had been put it by a nurse to save time........amazing.......they had already saved a bunch of time by not even testing to see if I needed the medication.
It may well have been an ulcer but I had Mallory Wiess syndrome a few years ago from some internal injuries and I suspected that the scars had ruptured. They never asked if I was allergic to the medication.....had I been it could have caused violent vomiting and been potentially fatal. I asked for the drip to be removed and asked for a hemoglobin count. He looked shocked but saw my point. The count came back fine which means I wasn't bleeding to death. The treatment would not have been a one off and all that would have been achieved was the administration of drugs for which they would post test the need.
2 hrs 45 mins in a bed, Hemoglobin count and an IV with no drugs??????? = $867
Bargain!
I discharged myself, knocked the hooch on the head (I had been drinking a lot), cleaned up my diet, steady course of Aloe and Papain to sort out my tum tum, and garlic and rosemary (herbal nonsense) just in case it was an ulcer. Bleeding stopped in 3 days, bloating and gas took a little longer. Guts feel fine now and my system will still get the most out of antibiotics should I need them in future.
Fake names don't work for ongoing testing.....be careful of giving too little info and wanting too much. Some people feel the need to get to the bottom of mystery and that's when you end up having to answer to the police that are never far from the clinic. Oh....and they don' tell you "the pigs 'll be here soon pal", they just appear in front of you....not so good if ya tryin to avoid em. Look up Bronchitis symptoms.....its far more likely to be bleeding from Bronchitis than Tuberculosis just based on the frequency of TB. cases, although the latter is possible.
If the post hadn't asked for alternative medicine then I wouldn't have suggested such things. Every post including mine have expressed that professional medical advice should be sought. I answered the post without scaremongering, there are plenty of parts of the world where antibiotics are scarce and people get along just fine.
Treat the cause pal and not just the symptom.....get some sleep and lay off the smokes.....and I'll say it again.......go and see the doc if you can, there is often free medical for this kinda stuff available through Missions and Churches but you will need ID!


----------



## spearchukka (Feb 15, 2010)

Whats with the double messages?


----------



## spearchukka (Feb 15, 2010)

my IT skills seemingly!


----------



## rezmutts (Feb 15, 2010)

Damn bro that shit was crazy when I got it out of the blue.. It was like a normal fever then all of a sudden My chest was hurting and went to the hospital and got diagnosed for bronchitis. I think I have chronic. Don't smoke either, will cause inflammation. lots of godd old tea too..


----------



## nickt29 (Feb 15, 2010)

cut down on the smoking, get as much fresh, not indoor air as possible,

tea is soothing too. ive had chronic bronchitis for 2 years now. after doing resarch, and trying it out, ive found the best things to be turmeric and onions and hot sauce. easiest way to take all this at once is just curry. sautee an onion with whatever other veggies you want with a shit ton of turmeric then add cumin, garlic, cayenne, and a dash of nutmeg then eat it over rice with an obnoxious amount of hot sauce. good shit.


----------



## mksnowboarder (Feb 16, 2010)

Widerstand said:


> Where are you getting that information?



Edit: Statistically, about 90% of bronchitis cases are viral. However, the viral forms are less severe. Since he is coughing up blood, this is probably bacterial bronchitis.

mike


----------



## finn (Feb 16, 2010)

I know ways to avoid getting it- which is basically to avoid breathing in stuff that isn't air. I've been known to tote around a respirator when I know I'll be in areas with a lot of mold, or sleep in a bandanna in dusty places. Things have to be pretty bad if you have to sleep with a respirator on, but you get used to the valve clacking after a while.


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Feb 16, 2010)

thanx for all the help guys,yesterday i found out my friends dad is a doc. it is bronchitis (i kinda expected that or hepC...) Im on pills and herbs and the coughs still there but i dont feel like im slowly dieing!

thank you!!:zombie::zombie::zombie:


----------



## wokofshame (Feb 17, 2010)

hahaha spearchukka, the med staff probably just didnt like ya caus you weren't speaking french.......it was your sign to get out of queebland

PS as far as prevention if you get respiratoy ailments chronically, i highly support humidifiers indoors, also not living up north in the winter. i got pneumonia last spring after STP fest and was eating lots of ginger, eating buttloads of food, sweated in a sweatlodge two or 3 times as i came down with the cough but it still morphed into pneumonia while riding to nebraska and up to montana, and when it hurt to breathe i went to a clinic in the mall in missoula, got zithromax prescribed and voila, sometimes the truth is ya just need drugs, it did the trick. JUST ALWAYS FINISH THE ANTIBIOTIC REGIMEN! ALWAYS! EVEN IF YOU ALREADY FEEL WELL!


----------



## Jankem (Feb 24, 2010)

I dunno if anyone has mentioned this yet... there's alot of great info on this page. If you get antibiotics make sure you read up on them and take all of them. Mostly mixing them with alcohol or whatever else your on. Aside from the infection I was trying to get rid of, I got pretty sick last year on my way to Philly a year ago because washing down my pills with malt liqour. I've had a couple of pretty bad respritory infections over the past year. Coughing up blood and what not, but that was the worst. I know its pretty common knowledge, just make sure you can mix your antibiotics if you cant stop drinking for a week. 
Just my two cents,

Cheers


----------



## narstypants (Feb 24, 2010)

I didnt read most of this craziness...but I dont think you should have to go to any doctor to fix something. You dont HAVE to take man made medicine to get better, because the illness isnt man made to begin with. Take care of yourself, dont smoke while you're sick if you do, eat lots of good raw foods, with lots of vitimin c (which is hard if your eatting outta garbage cans, so hit up a food bank?), and pay attention to the envirronment you put yourself in. Im pron to getting bronchitis, but I live in a moldy basement and smoke like a chimney...so no shit.


----------



## SDBoojum (Feb 28, 2010)

constantly just force and spit the shit out of your lungs whenever you can, and think of it like you're spitting out the flu. I was diagnosed with bronch by a doctor last year and did that and it was gone in two days.


----------



## xbocax (Mar 2, 2010)

I have the Big B as we speak. Seems us folk with aasthma are fucked when it comes to this. I'm going to try and spit it out and if anythin i'll just visit a doctor. I'm going to now look for a humidifier and clean my rat cage more often.


----------



## threehalfgallons (Mar 3, 2010)

mullen!!!! you know that white planty thing that grows freely in most places. putting it in your tea or even mixing it with some rolling tobacco and smoking it. had horrible horrible bronchitis back on the west coast this summer. did that and with some rest for a week and it went away.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Jul 3, 2010)

threehalfgallons said:


> mullen!!!! you know that white planty thing that grows freely in most places. putting it in your tea or even mixing it with some rolling tobacco and smoking it. had horrible horrible bronchitis back on the west coast this summer. did that and with some rest for a week and it went away.


 
yes mullien and echinecea tea will help
garlic helps with the lungs and its mucus so does shallots and onions 
oh yea and lots of vitamin C 
eating lots of mushrooms in their wide variety considering their antibiotic qualities 
i also have read barberry helps with bronchitis as well as blackberry
i dont like synthetic drugs cause they may cure one problem but cause another


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Jul 3, 2010)

i got bronchitis when i was in the 6th grade which that will beabt 9 years ago and it lingers. my lungs are probably carred really bad from it. i also have been told if u dont get rid of it within 10 years you wont get it gone. which that time limit is almost up for me! i notice when i sleep outside in the winter or am in a damp place i cough uncontrollably. i know for a fact that staying hydrated though does in fact help sleep. also if you are coughing when u are sleeping try not to lay on ur back becuase it expands the lungs. im actually trying to fight it off for good! thnx for the tips too! 
and good luck getting rid of it !


----------

